
Show HN: EBook of Mac Tips – 100% to charity - eibrahim
I put together an eBook with tons of tips for your Mac.  It&#x27;s FREE but if you want to pay, 100% of profit goes to charity.<p>Check it out and let me know what you think http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bestmactips.com&#x2F;
======
brudgers
How is profit from the ebook calculated from revenue? I.e. what percentage of
a payment goes to givedirectly.org?

~~~
eibrahim
There was about $1000 fixed cost that I need to recuperate (design, marketing,
etc...), beyond that, the only cost is transaction fees for credit card/paypal
processing. Which I believe is 3% or something like that. Hosting and
everything else is negligible.

The rest goes to GiveDirectly.org - You can always just get the book for free
and donate directly, if you don't trust me :)

